# ***Home birth of Nathaniel G. W.***



## silver_penny

Well, here is my birth story, as promised :flower:

For those who want simple and sweet, Nathaniel came into this world on Sept 26 at 10:23pm, weighing a beautiful 7lbs 2oz, a carbon copy of his older brother after 3 1/2 hours of active labor and 2 pushes.

Now, for the details:

My waters broke on Saturday at 1pm, while I was taking a short nap with my DS. I started to get small contractions, but nothing too regular or strong. I was hoping that I would go into hard labor that night, as my in laws (whom we live with) were going to a wedding and would be gone that night. My DH got the birthing ball out of the storage, and I bounced on it merrily while watching the Newsies. However, despite all the hoping and bouncing in the world, my in laws got back at 9, my waters were still leaking, but nothing really happening labor-wise. I eventually went to bed at 11pm, certain that I would wake up in labor. I woke up at 1am to a bigger contraction, but looking back it was probably just bigger because I had to go pee. I was up for 2 hours, then went back to bed, disappointed that nothing was happening.

I woke up at 6:30a, ate breakfast and then dragged hubby on a 2 1/2 mile walk in the desert. I felt like the walking was helping things move along, but the contractions were still not as strong as I would like. Everyone in the house was getting anxious, and MIL kept asking if anything was happening. I was keeping well hydrated, and waters were still leaking, so I wasn't worried about having a dry labor or infection. I told hubby I was starting to feel claustrophobic, and we both decided it would be best to make a trek into town to get our minds off things, and for a change in scenery.I took some EPO before leaving the house. We took our DS with us and went to Walmart, bought a few things that we needed (like a carseat for our son... you think we waited until the last minute for it? :haha:) We then went to the chiropractor's office where we work, let ourselves in (as it was Sunday and closed) and laid on the roller tables for a good half hour. It was utter bliss.

We made it home around 6pm, and the contractions were starting to get a little more regular, but the anxiety in the house was still there (I think it was preventing me from going into active labor). I took a couple more EPO and had dinner. Around 7pm, my brother-in-law and his fiance came over, and took over the attention (much to my relief) It was at this point that my contractions started coming every 2-3 minutes and lasting for 45sec-1min. They were all watching a movie, though I couldn't pay much attention to it, as I was having to concentrate more through each contraction. My BIL and his fiance didn't even realize I was in labor. The movie ended around 8:30, and I had just nursed my DS down to sleep. (Nipple stimulation definitely increases the intensity of contractions!!) My BIL and his fiance left and I had DH start the bath. He cleaned out the tub, unknowingly using up most of the hot water. I filled the bath, but got frustrated when the water wasn't warm enough for my liking. However, I labored in it for a while, enjoying some of the relief. At this point, my DH gave me a blessing between contractions, calming me down and putting me into a great frame of mind. DH then offered to heat a pot of water to warm up the bath. I eventually agreed, in case I wanted to get back in. However, at this point I was shivering and knew deep down that I wouldn't be using the tub to birth in, as I was entering transition. I got out of the bath, and let my DH know that this was going to be fast. We went into the bedroom and prepped the bed together (okay, I more dictated through contractions and he prepped :haha:) This woke up DS, so we sent him out and his grandma entertained him. I paced the room for a couple of minutes, trying to find a comfortable spot and position. There was a gentle lull between contractions now, and I knew that baby was on its way. There was also a sense of relief when I pushed gently with the contractions. I got into the bed, and knew instantly that it was the right place to be. A contraction came and I pushed with it. The baby started to crown and my hubby got excited to see a head full of hair. Our baby was crowning and I felt that ring of fire. I breathed some through it and then when the next contraction came, I pushed with all my might, I felt two pops and baby's head slipped out along with the body. Two pushes and our baby came into this world at 10:23pm. My DH placed the baby on my chest and we looked together and discovered we had just had another son. We were ecstatic.

We left the cord intact, and listened to the strong heartbeat of our newborn son. He was resting peacefully on my chest, born into this world sleeping, untraumatized. As he was still getting oxygen from the umbilical cord, we weren't worried that he wasn't breathing yet. A minute or two later, he started to stir, so I tilted him a little and he coughed a little and started to breath on his own. He started to pink up, but he was still asleep. Our little angel. I passed the placenta about 20 minutes after his arrival, physiological 3rd stage. We eventually weighed him and he was a healthy 7lbs 2 oz. We didn't cut his cord until the next morning.

We have yet to check his length, but he is very lanky, with long fingers and long feet (longer than his brother's when he was born by 1/4 in at least!) He's going to be a tall boy!

For those who are wondering what happened to the midwife in my story, I will reveal to you the truth... we had no midwife. This was an unassisted pregnancy and birth. I did all my own prenatal testing and prepped my hubby for the birth. We knew the signs of complications and educated ourselves to the max. Our son was born in the same manner he was conceived: with only me and DH present. It was a beautiful and amazing experience that I wouldn't trade for the world.


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh what an amazing story silver, especially it jsut being you and DH there when baby was born no MW


----------



## mrsgtobe

WOW!!! what a beautiful birth story, im i awe of you nd OH!
i wish i could have thought of something like this but my oh isnt even guarenteed to be at birth so no chance.

I hope you are all settling in with the little(long) guy well.
congratulations!!!


----------



## ivy-pickle

Oh my god, how amazing, you and hubby must be very proud of yourselves, very well done and many congratulations!x


----------



## stardust599

Wow, what an amazing story. Glad everything went okay and you have a beautiful son xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

Beautiful birth story Silver Penny.


----------



## CeriB

Absolutly amazing!! 

Congrats on your new arrival and the fantastic story that accompanies him!


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations it sounds an amazing experience xx


----------



## kiwimama

What a calm and peaceful birth, congrats on the birth of your second son sp!


----------



## Fiore

What made you decide to abandon the mw route? Was it just you and OH present for your first DS birth? What a lovely story :flower: it makes me think that maybe I'm being a bit of a whimp about all this pregnancy and birth lark lol xx


----------



## silver_penny

With our first son, we started out at a birth center, became tired with how they were pushing so much testing on us, and went the homebirth route, making the switch to an independant mw around 20 weeks gestation. The rest of the pregnancy was perfect, but when it came time to give birth, mw checked me and DS was breech. I was already in transition, but she wanted to transport anyhow (labor was going smoothly) I had to hold back my contractions on the way to the hospital (DH drove us), which was horribly painful. MW missed the turn for the hospital, and she didn't arrive at the hospital until after DS1 was born. The hospital staff was crap and treated us like children. (I was 23 and DH was 21 at the time) Luckily, DS was already at +3 station when we arrived and they couldn't do a c-section. However, they refused to let DH in the room while I was giving birth, even though I specifically asked them to, and he was already suited up ready to go. After the birth, they forced pitocin on me for 3rd stage. I say forced, because I told them that I neither wanted nor needed it, told them no, and they answered "well, we have to" and gave it to me anyways. There was a lot more that went on at the hospital, but it suffices to say that I will never consider going to a hospital for a birth again unless it is a true emergency.


----------



## mummymanda

Simply stunning, how wonderful x


----------



## MrsO13

What an amazing birth story :) Thanks for sharing it.

xx


----------



## StonesWife

Congrats on your new addition! Reading your story really makes me excited for birth and really sets my mind to the natural birth I want. I wish I could have a home birth but my insurance company won't allow it so...


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## wtt :)

wow what a wonderful experience that must have been for all of you! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## MommyKC

Wow your story is truly amazing. Congratulations and you should be very proud for having the courage to go through something like that with just you and DH. Good for you!! Enjoy your new little man. :cloud9:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Wow, I feel like a wimp now. That is an amazing story, especially with no midwife or doctor, or any medical help during pregnancy. 

Congrats on your beautiful baby boy!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Wow, I feel like a wimp now. That is an amazing story, especially with no midwife or doctor, or any medical help during pregnancy. 

Congrats on your beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Louise23

Amazing.. Congratuulations xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant :)
Congratulations!


----------



## BeanieBaby

What a lovely birth story, congratulations and thanks for sharing. xxx


----------



## emmalj80

What an amazing story, congrats


----------



## DrMum

What an amazing story!! It made me really emotional!! These hormones are getting to me :haha: !!! Absolutely in awe of you guys, well done!!! xx


----------



## taylor197878

what a amazing birth story really did bring tears to my eyes it was really peacefull and natural with just u and hubby,

well done


----------



## Fiore

silver_penny said:


> With our first son, we started out at a birth center, became tired with how they were pushing so much testing on us, and went the homebirth route, making the switch to an independant mw around 20 weeks gestation. The rest of the pregnancy was perfect, but when it came time to give birth, mw checked me and DS was breech. I was already in transition, but she wanted to transport anyhow (labor was going smoothly) I had to hold back my contractions on the way to the hospital (DH drove us), which was horribly painful. MW missed the turn for the hospital, and she didn't arrive at the hospital until after DS1 was born. The hospital staff was crap and treated us like children. (I was 23 and DH was 21 at the time) Luckily, DS was already at +3 station when we arrived and they couldn't do a c-section. However, they refused to let DH in the room while I was giving birth, even though I specifically asked them to, and he was already suited up ready to go. After the birth, they forced pitocin on me for 3rd stage. I say forced, because I told them that I neither wanted nor needed it, told them no, and they answered "well, we have to" and gave it to me anyways. There was a lot more that went on at the hospital, but it suffices to say that I will never consider going to a hospital for a birth again unless it is a true emergency.

Goodness me, no wonder you don't trust them! I can't believe they wouldn't let your DH in the room when you needed him the most, it sounds like you had an awful time :hugs: I'm glad this time was much better xx


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations, what a beautiful birth x


----------



## CookieCrazy

What a beautiful birth! Congratulations:flower:


----------



## Janiepops

AMAZING. I have goosebumps reading this, a truly magical birthing experience. 

Well done and congratulations xx


----------



## TattooedMama

I'm so glad everything went smoothly and you got to have the beautiful natural birth you and your hubby wanted. It sounds like everything went perfectly beautiful. Your story makes me feel all the more encouraged and confident that my hubby and I are making the right decision with a UC birth. I can only imagine what a wonderful experience it must have been to share the labor and birth with no one else but the man you love!!! Congratulations!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## John_D

Amazing! Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

fantastic story. good for you for sticking by your guns!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Congratulations to you and your DH. I can't believe that you and hubby did this totally on your own. I am in total amazement since I am a natural born worrier I can't imagine doing that on my own.


----------



## Chantibug

wow, I am so glad I read this. how amazing :)


----------



## bambikate

wow well done what a wonderful story xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations hun :cloud9:


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations! a truley beautiful story


----------



## vaniilla

what a lovely birth story! congrats hun and well done for managing to do it all by yourself :flower:


----------



## Kimmm

Silver penny,

What a fantastic birth story!

Hope u don't mind me asking - what's a blessing ("my DH gave me a blessing")?

Kimmm


----------



## Weeplin

Wow, amazing story. Congratulations


----------



## silver_penny

A blessing is a sort of "laying on of hands" It is something done during an illness or time of trial, asking God for His assistance.


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

I didn't realize it was unassisted. Much more brave then I could be.. But if you were comfortable that's what important about how you decide to birth. I remember that about Baylee so quite and calm. Amazing. :)


----------



## Nyn

congratulations hun and thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## maisie78

Wow what an amazing birth story and I see you are close to doing it again :) I am.planning a home birth though will have a mw present. I hope it is as positive an experience as yours x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Amazing congrats huni x


----------

